# 25L Stainless Steel Keg



## TH0MM0 (18/9/16)

http://www.easykegging.com.au/shop/all-products/25-litre-cornelius-keg/

Are these genuinely 25L kegs? Or 23L kegs?

Thanks guys


----------



## brocasarea (18/9/16)

The dimensions they give would bear out a volume about that if that's any help.


----------



## peteru (19/9/16)

If the dimensions they give in the product description are right, then my guestimate calculations would make it more likely that the keg is 25L rather than 23L.


----------



## Meddo (26/9/16)

Did you end up getting any of these Th0mm0? I'm considering getting one or two a bit down the track to use as pressure fermenters with spunding valves so interested in the quality of them.

Cheers,


----------



## cliffo (30/7/17)

Reviving this for any comments on quality.

Tossing up between these or the 26l kegs that ibrew have.

The dimensions on these 25l ones would probably work better in my current fermenting fridge.


----------



## rossbaker (1/8/17)

cliffo said:


> Reviving this for any comments on quality.
> 
> Tossing up between these or the 26l kegs that ibrew have.
> 
> The dimensions on these 25l ones would probably work better in my current fermenting fridge.


+1 also interested


----------



## cliffo (4/9/17)

Bumping this again for any comments as I'm wanting to pull the trigger on either these ones or the 26L ones from iBrew if reports on these aren't positive.


----------



## mtb (4/9/17)

I can't comment on the easykegging 25L product but I have three 26L kegmenters from iBrew and they're fantastic.


----------



## rossbaker (4/9/17)

mtb said:


> I can't comment on the easykegging 25L product but I have three 26L kegmenters from iBrew and they're fantastic.


Did you get these delivered or are you local to ibrew? I sent off a query about shipping these to Melbourne but I didn't hear back.


----------



## mtb (4/9/17)

I'm not local, I'm in Canberra. Bought them a while ago - 12 months - and can't quite remember the shipping process, but if they were a pain in the ass I would remember them. The only detail I do remember about the whole thing was that they emailed me prior to shipping, to let me know that the dimensions were slightly different to what was advertised at the time. Didn't bother me one bit and I appreciated the effort to communicate such things.


----------



## cliffo (5/9/17)

I've pulled the trigger through ibrew for two of the 26L kegs and postage to Newcastle area is $25.

I cold crash my beers before transfer and considering getting cask widges to replace the liquid out tubing to help in transferring the clearest beer possible.

Anyone else used these for this purpose?


----------



## Dae Tripper (5/9/17)

I am using one of these http://kegking.com.au/fermentasaurus-float-and-dip-tube.html on my homemade kegmenter and seems to work well. Only done 2 brews with it but no yeast transfer.


----------



## mtb (5/9/17)

Cask widge.. not a bad idea. My current method is to cold crash and then dispense via a pluto gun until the beer runs clear, then attach the transfer line. You might find better feedback if you ask this question in the kegmenter thread though.


----------



## Lionman (5/9/17)

wouldnt mind a floating dip tube for my kegmenters.

The clear beer draught system looks good but its super expensive.

Might need to make a ghetto solution, or fork out for the keg king ones.


----------



## homebrewnewb (5/9/17)

shouldn't be too hard to rig one would it, swap out the 'out post' to short gas one, hook up a silicone tube, flotation would need a bit more engineering you'd need it weighted and have the tube running though it so it's always able to pick up, plus be sanitary. hmmm or a take a bit of stainless pipe off the pick up and use that to weight the tube, just need a floaty... probably cheaper and easier to shell out.


----------



## Lionman (5/9/17)

or just bend the dip tube a bit so it higher off the cake.


----------



## cliffo (5/9/17)

That Keg King float looks the goods.

Shame I ordered the jacket for the Robobrew today. Could have added two of these in to save on postage.


----------



## rossbaker (10/9/17)

mtb said:


> Cask widge.. not a bad idea. My current method is to cold crash and then dispense via a pluto gun until the beer runs clear, then attach the transfer line. You might find better feedback if you ask this question in the kegmenter thread though.


Have you tried skipping the transfer and just serving out of the 26 litre keg once clear? Would be curious to know how much you need to drain before it clears... I do have a kk floating dip tube but your method also sounds simple and ss is easier to clean.


----------



## mtb (10/9/17)

rossbaker said:


> Have you tried skipping the transfer and just serving out of the 26 litre keg once clear? Would be curious to know how much you need to drain before it clears... I do have a kk floating dip tube but your method also sounds simple and ss is easier to clean.


I'd say dispensing via the kegmenter would be fine, assuming you keep it at chilled temps the whole time - If storing at room temp you'd be asking for yeast autolysis.
Following the wort chill w/ immersion chiller I let my kettle sit for minimum 30min, and this allows a large majority of the crud to settle out, so my kegmenters never contain much trub. I dispense ~1.5L of cloudy crud before the line runs clear and I use that crud for yeast washing, so it's not wasted, so to speak.


----------



## rossbaker (11/9/17)

ok fair enough, so maybe not as good with no chill... I'm thinking about trying this with a 19L corny on a smaller scale first. I reckon I'd either need to bend/cut the dip tube or use a floating pickup to dispense from the same keg, unless I chill and get much clearer wort.


----------



## pirateagenda (15/9/17)

Dae Tripper said:


> I am using one of these http://kegking.com.au/fermentasaurus-float-and-dip-tube.html on my homemade kegmenter and seems to work well. Only done 2 brews with it but no yeast transfer.



thats what I use also. works well 90% of the time, however can clog up when trying to take gravity readings if it's floating in the krausen or hop matter is floating around.


----------



## Lionman (18/9/17)

rossbaker said:


> ok fair enough, so maybe not as good with no chill... I'm thinking about trying this with a 19L corny on a smaller scale first. I reckon I'd either need to bend/cut the dip tube or use a floating pickup to dispense from the same keg, unless I chill and get much clearer wort.



I have just bent the dip tube in the cheap chinese keg I'm using to ferment in. Seems to work pretty well, not a lot of solids make it into the keg but I little bit does, usually at the end of the transfer. I am thinking of of moving to a floating dip tube though.

Maybe a fishing float, push a bit of stainless tube into the silicone tube and tie it to the float with some fishing line.


----------

